# Golf - a handicap :-)



## moley (May 14, 2002)

;D


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Golf. The most boring game known to man. Ruins a perfectly good walk. :-/


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

> Golf. The most boring game known to man. Ruins a perfectly good walk. Â :-/


I have to take issue with that......golf is an excellent game....


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Ooops.... into the rough, and while hacking around, ended up in the wrong hole.

nice birdie though, still......


----------



## Ruffles (May 6, 2002)

I tried it once.

Hated it.

Couldn't really understand why anyone would go back for a second attempt..


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

It's is quite good to play, but I must admit, it makes dire television.

And what about the clothes.


----------

